# LIMA ESTA MAS HERMOSA QUE NUNCA VEAN FOTOS



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

*TOLEDO NUNCA TE VAMOS A OLVIDAR !
FUISTE EL PEOR PRESIDENTE PARA LOS POBRES DE PERU*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

por tus 5 posts que vas posteando, no veo nada productivo, supongo que el sexto, lejos de responder a este, sera mas bien sobre aportes reales en arquitectura asi como criticas que sean constructivas


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

No crees que es productivo ser critico de la mediocridad y comformismo de los peruanos? el dia que seamos mas ambiciosos nuestro pais vencera el estado colonial en que se encuentra. Hay que denunciar nuestros problemas para solucionarlos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

quieres un pais mejor en todo sentido?? empieza por aportar. nuestros actos como ejemplos valen mucho mas que solo criticar, incluso empujan a otros a seguir la misma senda..

quiero hechos (o aportes contundentes), .....y no palabras (o solo criticas)


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

Creo que el hecho de abrir este foro es un buen aporte. Ojala le abra los ojos a los conformistas. Negar que Peru esta en la pobreza extrema a pesar que las cifras economicas digan lo contrario, es ser parte del problema.

Lima se esta volviendo mas fea porque los limenos no solucionan sus problemas principales: pobreza, division, racismo, violencia, falta de gobiernos locales efectivos, distribucion de la riqueza, desorden de servicios: transporte, seguridad, educacion, utilidades, diseno urbano.

Todos los limenos admiran 5 o 6 distritos de la ciudad porque ahora tienen mas centros comerciales y edificios mediocres. Pero no queremos hablar de los 40 + distritos que no han mejorado en nada en la ultima decada.

Mi aporte? denunciar esta injusticia. Ojala que mas de uno este de acuerdo y la corriente comienze. Entonces pediremos a nuestras autoridades que tambien se preocupen de la otra Lima, la que no queremos ver en fotos aqui.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Esas fotos no tienen sentido aquí. En este foro tratamos de enseñar el progreso que existe en nuestras diferentes ciudades y no de mostrar las zonas feas, ya que al vivir en el tercer mundo, es OBVIO que existen. 

Por último, sin ofederte, pero para mí el 'nacionalismo', a esta altura del partido, es una tontería.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pero y porqué ese título? :runaway:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

oe.. payaso ! 

Has un thread que diga "pobreza en Lima" o "Fotos de mi Barrio" Asi sabemos, lo que vamos a ver y si nos da la gana entramos (sabiendo lo que nos espera)
Pero; desde el momento que usas la ironía, veo que en tu actuar hay mala fe.

Juegas con nuestras ilusiones, entré; esperando ver fotos chévere de mi ciudad, la cual quiero y extraño--- pero encuentro está sorpresa.

Por favor cierren esto !!!!


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Nuuu si estan lindas las fotos de todos modos.... en otras partes no tienen tantos lujos.!


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

bueno no discutamos mucho, pero ser nacionalista no es una postura politica sino una actitud, un requisito para que nuestro pais se desarrolle.

segundo, el titulo es sarcastico y a la vez denuncia a aquellos que realmente creen que Lima esta cada vez mas bella. Solo quieren ver un lado de la historia. 

Pienso que mientras haya peruanos viviendo en la miseria no podemos decir que estamos mejor. Peru no siempre ha sido un pais tan pobre, eso recien se ha dado en el siglo pasado.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

latino alien para ke tengas una idea en europa ya no se utiliza la palabra "nacionalista" despues de 45 seria mejor hablar de "patriotismo" informale eso al se~or humala

el nacionalismo es una fe ciega y sin direccion .el nacionalismo niega inversiones extranjeras apoyandose en el super ego refiriendose ke todo lo peruano es superior a cualkier otra cosa y lo grave ke sucede es ke el pais o la poblacion se ponen una benda en los ojos creyendose "superiores" lo cual conlleva un atraso en todos aspctos

el patriotismo es totalmente diferente es amar al pais sabiendo sus virtudes y defectos para incrementar su virtudes y disminuir sus defectos no teniendo los ojos bendados al mundo dando la bienvenida a empresas extranjeras si ellos traen mejoras para el pais


informale eso al se~or humala

y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

Andrecito, nadie esta hablando de lo que hacen en Europa. El problema de ustedes los limenos es que viven sonando en Europa y EEUU. No pueden ser mas locales por un minuto de sus vidas?


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

lastima ke no me entiendes latinoalien creo ke lo ke escribi fue mucho para tu capacidad

saludos


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

*MAS FOTOS*


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

pesar mas local?? en economia no se puede pensar solo en local si no tambien en exteriores en estos tiempos el ke piensa " tan solo en local" se va pike hay ke pensar como lo he dicho en los dos lados


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

con ese título parece que te estás burlando de la probreza y de la sociedad peruana!

ME DAS LÁSTIMA! 

oye...mejor cuenta, tus experincias en Lima, ¿cómo fue la primera vez q bajaste, te mareaste? te perdite? te robaron? aaanda no sientas vergüenza.. estamos entre "amigos"

:lock: :lock: :lock:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

latinoalien said:


> Creo que el hecho de abrir este foro es un buen aporte. Ojala le abra los ojos a los conformistas. Negar que Peru esta en la pobreza extrema a pesar que las cifras economicas digan lo contrario, es ser parte del problema.
> 
> Lima se esta volviendo mas fea porque los limenos no solucionan sus problemas principales: pobreza, division, racismo, violencia, falta de gobiernos locales efectivos, distribucion de la riqueza, desorden de servicios: transporte, seguridad, educacion, utilidades, diseno urbano.
> 
> ...


Estas recontra mal...lima se está volviendo más linda...preguntale a cualquier limeño...sea en Lima Norte, en Lima tradicional o en Lima Sur...anda...preguntale. 

Deja de postear estupideces. Aquí nadie va a alabar tus tonteras. Estas en el foro equivocado. Te aconsejo que te moderes.


----------



## latinoalien (Jun 16, 2006)

Si, me maree, me perdi y me robaron. Lima es una ciudad de egoistas, todo el mundo esta molesto y no hay respeto, te empujan, te envidian, te roban.

En Lima la mayoria de gente son Indigenas, negros y mestizos que se burlan de su propia raza y los pocos blanquitos que hay suenan que viven en Europa o EEUU, pero no saben que sus casas estan en tierras nativas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^^^^jajajajajaa parece que nunca has usando el metro de Londres !!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:sly: parece q a la gente de humala todavía no le pasa el mal rato... en fin... :lock:


----------

